
CBS News: Supreme Court Associate Justice Anthony Kennedy Retires – Live Updates - Osiris
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/justice-anthony-kennedy-supreme-court-retirement-announcement-today-2018-06-27-live-updates/
======
sunstone
Interesting that he would do this before the midterms rather than after. I'm
not sure what "...while continuing to serve in a senior status..." means but
if it effectively forces Trump to choose a replacement before the midterms
then the timing has been pretty carefully planned.

~~~
mycentstoo
Probably because of the judicial cycle.

